# Boot Linux using FreeBSD Boot Manager



## ccc (Jan 23, 2011)

hi

Howto boot Linux Debian Lenny installed on the same HDD using FreeBSD Boot Manager?


----------



## aragon (Jan 23, 2011)

Linux /boot partition must be primary and must have grub/lilo loaded at the start of the partition.


----------



## ccc (Jan 25, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Linux /boot partition must be primary and must have grub/lilo loaded at the start of the partition.



Yes, it is, but howto configure FreeBSD Boot Manager to see this linux partition?


----------



## aragon (Jan 25, 2011)

No configuration needed.  If your disk is partitioned correctly, "Linux" will appear on the menu automatically.  Your partition table is boot0's config file. 

Ok, there are actually some options that can be set with boot0cfg(8).


----------

